# Does Anyone Work In Project Management?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of what to do after being an admin slave for 5 years.

A natural career progession is to go on to 'project management'.

This sounds alright i guess, i quite like being organised with something to do.

I don't like the idea of managing people though :roll It sounds like a huge responsibility.

Does anyone work in project management and how is it?


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

Never had interest in that, but wouldn't you be in the same position as this guy?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

My experience is not exactly in project management but leading projects. The last one was the most complicated, worst ****, ever, literary I had nightmares trying to escape of it, no joke. 

1. Despite I was in charge of the project, I still had a boss and my boss has a boss etc, and my most direct boss tried so much stealing my credits, at any possible time. That's a real problem, you'll work for someone taking advantage of you if you aren't assertive enough to block them from doing so.
2. Phone calls, emailing, meetings... so much of it. In my particular case, setting a meeting was rather difficult because I kind of have a hard time making phone calls and emailing for work too, also because of the kind of structure the place I work has. The project I was leading involved not only our team but also people for other units/departments and having all them in for the meetings was "something" and asking everyone to do something for our project had to be done in formal ways, so it was a bothersome as those others units have their manager, so I had to take care of my stuff but also had to supervise that the manager of the other team was doing at time what they had to, it was complicated; then I had to make a report explaining what difficulties the other department faced for not getting done at time what I had asked them to do (of course, that brings a conflict of interests between departments), atlhough I was very polite and the reasons they had were always valid so I tried to be the most supportive possible. 
3. Again, in my particular case, had to work with people that had a higher or better profile than mine, way more experienced and there were always issues about how to do things, I had to have a book in my hand to tell them (every time we argued) where I read whatever I was saying, I had to justify so much of everything, one time I even had to write a letter to the boss of my boss explaining all points theoretically, I mean quoting authors and all that crap. 
4. Malicious people are going to be attracted towards you, much negative attention, people trying to find any reason to put you down and kick you out.

I personally couldn't handle it, my boss asked me to go to a local tv program to talk about our project (at least she was with me, so I didn't deny to do so, but I hate to even take pics of me), she also asked me to go to our radio and get an interview to talk about the project, then I had to present the project in a conference with a bunch of specialists in the area, at that point I was very annoyed already but tried to keep going, but again, I just couldn't cope with it; I wasn't exempted from other responsibilities for which I was hired, they weren't paying me more for engaging in this new project, apart from all this, I was studying (still am), I had some personal/physical issues (for which I was out of work for about 3-4 months) and I have a freelance job as well, it was just too much for me, I felt like a slave, to be honest. I realized I just was not going to make it when I had to send an email, it was 3 am I was totally tired and overly stressed and there was a mistake in it and the person who received it instead of letting me know for me to send it back fixed, sent a communication complaining to me with a copy to my boss, there was no need for that as I was in charge of said project and I was the only person who could fix the issue, but people like to *****, if you know what I mean. 

If you can handle similar kind of issues go for it , it's not all negative, there are some good things, I can't name any apart from getting better my CV and getting new negative experiences from which to learn.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sus y said:


> My experience is not exactly in project management but leading projects. The last one was the most complicated, worst ****, ever, literary I had nightmares trying to escape of it, no joke.
> 
> 1. Despite I was in charge of the project, I still had a boss and my boss has a boss etc, and my most direct boss tried so much stealing my credits, at any possible time. That's a real problem, you'll work for someone taking advantage of you if you aren't assertive enough to block them from doing so.
> 2. Phone calls, emailing, meetings... so much of it. In my particular case, setting a meeting was rather difficult because I kind of have a hard time making phone calls and emailing for work too, also because of the kind of structure the place I work has. The project I was leading involved not only our team but also people for other units/departments and having all them in for the meetings was "something" and asking everyone to do something for our project had to be done in formal ways, so it was a bothersome as those others units have their manager, so I had to take care of my stuff but also had to supervise that the manager of the other team was doing at time what they had to, it was complicated; then I had to make a report explaining what difficulties the other department faced for not getting done at time what I had asked them to do (of course, that brings a conflict of interests between departments), atlhough I was very polite and the reasons they had were always valid so I tried to be the most supportive possible.
> ...


Urrrgh, it sounds horrible! I don't think I'm gonna do it haha


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Urrrgh, it sounds horrible! I don't think I'm gonna do it haha


I wish you luck if you do, I mean, someone has to do it :b and I'm aware that some people can handle certain situations better than others, I kind of failed as you may read lol.


----------

